# Alla CA. Gentile Direzione Carrefour di Assago



## Sterminator (18 Settembre 2008)

*Email che fanno male.*
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Alla CA. Gentile  Direzione Carrefour di Assago

Mi chiamo Barbara e sono la mamma  orgogliosa di un bambino autistico di quattro anni.

Nel Vostro sito,  leggo della Vostra missione e soprattutto del Vostro impegno nel sociale.
“La  nostra capacità di integrarci con il territorio in cui siamo presenti, di  comunicare con le istituzioni locali e di sostenere progetti sociali e  associazioni umanitarie si riscontra attraverso azioni concrete:

•  Finanziamento della ricerca contro alcune malattie del XXI secolo
• Sostegno  alla giornata nazionale indetta dal Banco Alimentare per la raccolta di generi  alimentari
• Sostegno di iniziative umanitarie di vario  tipo”

Lasciatemi dire che oggi nel punto vendita di Assago avete sfiorato  la discriminazione punibile per legge.

Era previsto un evento che mio  figlio aspettava con ansia: il tour delle auto a grandezza reale del film  Cars.

Vestito di tutto punto con la sua maglietta di Cars, comprata DA  VOI, oggi l’ho portato, emozionatissimo, ad Assago. Vista la posizione di  Saetta, ci siamo avvicinati per fare una foto. Click, click, click, bimbo  sorridente a lato della macchina. Avevate previsto un fotografo, sui  sessant’anni, sembrava un rassicurante nonno con una digitale da 2000 euro,  collegata a un pc dove un quarantacinquenne calvo digitalizzava un volantino  carinissimo con le foto dei bimbi di fronte a Saetta, stampate all’interno della  griglia di un finto giornale d’auto. Una copertina, insomma, che i bimbi  chiedevano a gran voce e avrebbero poi incorniciato in una delle costose cornici  in vendita nel Vostro reparto bricolage. Chiaramente, il mio biondino, che  purtroppo per la sua malattia non parla (ancora), mi ha fatto capire a gesti che  gli sarebbe piaciuto. Per quale ragione non farlo? Semplice, lo avrei capito  dopo poco.

Attendo il turno di mio figlio, con estrema pazienza, e senza  disturbare nessuno. Ci saranno stati una ventina di bambini, non di più. Non  cento, una ventina.

Arriva il turno del mio piccolo, e non appena varca  la transenna, resta il tempo di ben DUE SECONDI girato verso il suo idolo a  grandezza naturale, invece di fissare l’obiettivo del fotografo. Mi abbasso,  senza dar fastidio alcuno, scivolo sotto la corda e da davanti, chiedo a mio  figlio di girarsi. Il fotografo comincia ad urlare “Muoviti! Non siamo mica  tutti qui ad aspettare te” Mio figlio si gira, ma non abbastanza secondo il  “professionista”. Gli chiedo “Per favore, anche se non è proprio dritto, gli  faccia lo stesso la foto…” “Ma io non ho mica tempo da perdere sa? Lo porti via!  Vattene! Avanti un altro, vattene!” Un bambino a lato urla “Oh, mi sa che quello  è scemo” e il vostro Omino del Computer, ridendo “Eh, si! Vattene biondino, non  puoi star qui a vita!” Mio figlio, che non è SCEMO, non parla ma capisce tutto,  sentendosi urlare dal fotografo, da quello che digitalizzava le immagini e dalla  claque che questi due individui hanno sollevato ed aizzato, si mette a piangere,  deriso ancora dal fotografo che lo fa scendere dal piedistallo di fortuna che  avete improvvisato davanti alla macchina, facendolo pure inciampare. A nulla  valgono le imbarazzate scuse della guardia giurata,che poco prima aveva  tranquillamente familiarizzato con mio figlio. L’umiliazione che è stata data  dai Vostri incaricati, che avrebbero dovuto lavorare con i bambini, a un piccolo  di quattro anni che ha la sfortuna di avere una sindrome che poco gli fa avere  contatto visivo con il resto del mondo e non lo fa parlare, è stata una cosa  lacerante. In lacrime, con il torace scosso dai singhiozzi, umiliato, deriso,  leso nella propria dignità di bambino non neurotipico. Una signorina, con la  Vostra tshirt, mi si è avvicinata per chiedermi cosa fosse successo. Alla mia  spiegazione, dopo averle detto che il piccolo aveva una sindrome autistica, mi  ha detto “Ma se non è normale non lo deve portare in mezzo alla  gente“.

Son stata talmente male da non riuscire a reagire, ho dovuto  uscire all’aria aperta, con il bambino piangente, per prendere fiato dopo tanta  umiliazione.

Ho pianto. Dal dolore.

Questo è l’articolo 2 comma 4  della legge 67 del 1 Marzo 2006, a tutela dei soggetti portatori di  handicap:

-Sono, altresì, considerati come discriminazioni le molestie  ovvero quei comportamenti indesiderati, posti in essere per motivi connessi alla  disabilità, che violano la dignità e la libertà di una persona con disabilità,  ovvero creano un clima di intimidazione, di umiliazione e di ostilità nei suoi  confronti.

Vorrei sapere come intendete agire, se con una scrollata di  spalle come i Vostri dipendenti, di fronte a un trauma che avete fatto subire ad  un bambino che già dalla vita è messo ogni giorno a dura prova.

Manderò  questa mail in copia alla segreteria dell’onorevole Carfagna, e alla redazione  di Striscia la Notizia, oltre a pubblicarla sul mio sito  personale.

Tacere non ha senso, e ancora minor senso hanno le umiliazione  che io e mio figlio abbiamo subito oggi.

Firma.
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

V E R G O G N A T E V I ! ! !


servizioclienti@carrefour.com
actionnaires@carrefour.com
sonia_augenti@carrefour.com
(Responsabile  Relazioni e Comunicazione Esterna)
roberta_ruggeri@carrefour.com
(Responsabile  Relazioni con i Media Carrefour Italia)
servizio.clienti@supermercatigs.it
servizio.clienti@diperdi.it


----------



## Old Asudem (18 Settembre 2008)

Figli di puttana.
Non metterò più piede in nessun carrefour di merda


----------



## Old angelodelmale (18 Settembre 2008)

Sterminator ha detto:


> *Email che fanno male.*
> ------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Alla CA. Gentile Direzione Carrefour di Assago
> ...


che squallore


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (18 Settembre 2008)

Sterminator ha detto:


> *Email che fanno male.*
> ------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Alla CA. Gentile Direzione Carrefour di Assago
> ...


 
mi verrebbe da dire gente di merda.....ma definirli gente  è innalzarli troppo di livello....


----------



## Sterminator (18 Settembre 2008)

che mondo di merda...


----------



## Old Asudem (18 Settembre 2008)

mi auguro la direzione o chicchessia prenda seri provvedimenti.
ma credo che già solo la minaccia di andare  a striscia sarà efficace .
E la dice lunga su come siamo messi


----------



## Old Holly (18 Settembre 2008)

Sono senza parole...


----------



## La Lupa (18 Settembre 2008)

Un bambino non neurotipico.

Questa non la sapevo ancora.

Il fotografo e la hostess, invece, con ogni probabilità son neurotipici. No?

Noi siam neurotipici?

No. Senz'altro no.

Comunque questi si sono comportati da stronzi a prescindere.
Pure fosse stato neurotipico.

No?

Ma manco andare al Carrefour è da neurotipici.
O si?

Neurotipico.

Stasera glie lo dico a Napo.

Napo, gli dico, tu non sei mica neurotipico.


----------



## Nobody (18 Settembre 2008)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Un bambino non neurotipico.
> 
> Questa non la sapevo ancora.
> 
> ...


 Il segreto della storia è tutto li.


----------



## Old amarax (18 Settembre 2008)

Più conosco gli uomini più amo gli animali....


----------



## Old Asudem (18 Settembre 2008)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Stasera glie lo dico a Napo.
> 
> Napo, gli dico, tu non sei mica neurotipico.


ci provo anch'io stasera!!


----------



## Old Asudem (18 Settembre 2008)

amarax ha detto:


> Più conosco gli uomini più amo gli animali....


----------



## La Lupa (18 Settembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> ci provo anch'io stasera!!


Tu cosa c'hai a che fare con Napo?


----------



## Old Asudem (18 Settembre 2008)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Tu cosa c'hai a che fare con Napo?


con lui niente ma con altro neurotipico sì


----------



## Old angelodelmale (18 Settembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> mi auguro la direzione o chicchessia prenda seri provvedimenti.
> ma credo che già solo la minaccia di andare a striscia sarà efficace .
> E la dice lunga su come siamo messi


la verità è che non faranno un cazzo e lo sappiamo


----------



## Old Asudem (18 Settembre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> la verità è che non faranno un cazzo e lo sappiamo


io non credo..
Sono ottimista


----------



## ranatan (18 Settembre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> la verità è che non faranno un cazzo e lo sappiamo


Sono andata a vedere sul web.
Moltissime persone si sono mobilitate e hanno denunciato il fatto sui propri blog.
La carrefour ha risposto alla mamma e un giornale on line ha pubblicato la risposta in cui si scusavano (direi che erano blande come scuse).
Pare che la mamma e i responsabili si siano incontrati e che stiano prendendo provvedimenti.
Hanno appena aperto un grosso centro carrefour nella mia città. Non credo ci andrò mai


----------



## Old Asudem (18 Settembre 2008)

Ranatan ha detto:


> Sono andata a vedere sul web.
> Moltissime persone si sono mobilitate e hanno denunciato il fatto sui propri blog.
> La carrefour ha risposto alla mamma e un giornale on line ha pubblicato la risposta in cui si scusavano (direi che erano blande come scuse).
> Pare che la mamma e i responsabili si siano incontrati e che stiano prendendo provvedimenti.
> Hanno appena aperto un grosso centro carrefour nella mia città. Non credo ci andrò mai


lo linki please?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (18 Settembre 2008)

Agghiacciante.
Ma il fatto è che di persone stupide, insensibili e incompetenti ce ne sono tante e qualunque bambino ha bisogno di rispetto dei suoi tempi e le persone stupide, insensibili e incompetenti non lo capiscono.
Ed è stata incompetente la Direzione a affidare il contatto con bambini a persone incompetenti, stupide e insensibili.

Però non è che la politica per la scuola di questo governo dimostri competenza, intelligenza e sensibilità se pensa di risolvere il disagio e il disadattamento con l'esplusione eppure è la risposta alle richieste dell'opinione pubblica che quell'opinione se l'è fatta attraverso gli strumenti di comunicazione che volevano che si formasse.
Questo episodio non nasce dal nulla.


----------



## ranatan (18 Settembre 2008)

*eccolo*



Asudem ha detto:


> lo linki please?


http://www.manfrys.it/wordpress/?p=446

http://www.webmasterpoint.org/news/...rattato-male-un-bambino-autistico_p32604.html


----------



## Old Asudem (18 Settembre 2008)

Ranatan ha detto:


> http://www.manfrys.it/wordpress/?p=446
> 
> http://www.webmasterpoint.org/news/...rattato-male-un-bambino-autistico_p32604.html




grazie


----------



## Insonne di Seattle (18 Settembre 2008)

purtroppo ne ho viste così tali e tante contro i disabili da parte della cosiddetta gente "normale" (di solito in gruppo) che il racconto non mi stupisce affatto.

una volta ero presidente di seggio alle scorse elezioni. Una disabile, totalmente cieca, si stava attardando nella cabina elettorale assieme al suo accompagno. la fila che si era creata ha cominciato a rumoreggiare. io, con tatto, mi avvicino loro e SOTTOVOCE dico che nella cabina c'era una disabile e che dovevano avere pazienza. Quelli mi rispondono, URLANDO "a presidè, se aspettamo n'artro pò diventamo disabili noi . ahahahahah.".
Io agghiacciato li ho richiamati all'ordine ed ho pure chiamato un poliziotto.

vi posso parlare anche delle centinaia di multe che impugno che i vigili, pur vedendo il permesso disabili, fanno a tutto spiano pur di far guadagnare 81,05 Euro al loro Comune di merda. E, ancora, dei giudici che se ne fregano dei ricorsi e danno torto al disabile condannandolo non solo a pagare la multa, ma anche le spese legali al Comune costituitosi in giudizio per dire che l'operato del Vigile era cosa buona e giusta.

siamo animali tra gli animali.


----------



## Old mirtilla (18 Settembre 2008)

amarax ha detto:


> Più conosco gli uomini più amo gli animali....


 


















loro nn deridono i loro simili meno fortunati....
magari se li mangiano, ma di sicuro senza schernirli e umiliarli!


----------



## Old mirtilla (18 Settembre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> la verità è che non faranno un cazzo e lo sappiamo





Asudem ha detto:


> io non credo..
> Sono ottimista


 
Io spero che li mettano alla gogna nella pubblica piazza...e magari proprio in quel carrefour, nella food-court, con il permesso di sputo da parte dei passanti.....


----------



## Nobody (18 Settembre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Agghiacciante.
> Ma il fatto è che di persone stupide, insensibili e incompetenti ce ne sono tante e qualunque bambino ha bisogno di rispetto dei suoi tempi e le persone stupide, insensibili e incompetenti non lo capiscono.
> *Ed è stata incompetente la Direzione a affidare il contatto con bambini a persone incompetenti, stupide e insensibili*.
> 
> ...


 E' inevitabile.


----------



## Insonne di Seattle (18 Settembre 2008)

inoltre....

come sapete i disabili hanno diritto ad evitare le file alla posta.

vi giuro che, in tutta la mia vita, non c'è stato un caso in cui una fila non si sia lamentata e scagliata contro il disabile per il fatto che era "passato avanti". Di solito glielo fanno pesare con commenti sarcastici ad alta voce del tipo : "invalido quello? aho, ma quello sta mejo de me!", ignorando che le patologie invalidanti non necessariamente si vedono (HIV, protesi non evidenti, ecc..).

in più vi dico una cosa:
una volta uscivo con una ragazza molto ma molto carina, che però aveva una disabilità ad una gamba grave. praticamente camminando la trascinava in maniera molto evidente. io non ne ho mai fatto assolutamente un caso, e neppure le ho mai chiesto cosa le fosse successo (probabilmente un incidente stradale). La cosa orribile era vedere gli occhi della gente. la guardavano come se fosse un animale raro, con un aria a metà tra mortificata e addolorata.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (18 Settembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> io non credo..
> Sono ottimista


 
mio amor il tuo ottimismo mi commuove. io faccio da bastian contrario. dopo che si presentano quelli di striscia la notizia, daranno una tirata d'orecchie ai dipendenti cattivi e prometteranno di prendere provvedimenti, ma non gli faranno nulla più. per me una cosa del genere giustificherebbe il licenziamento, ma i sindacati gli salverebbero le chiappe.


----------



## Old mirtilla (18 Settembre 2008)

Ranatan ha detto:


> http://www.manfrys.it/wordpress/?p=446
> 
> http://www.webmasterpoint.org/news/...rattato-male-un-bambino-autistico_p32604.html


 
non leggo la parola "SCUSE".... o sono io che nn ci vedo bene??


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (18 Settembre 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> E' inevitabile.


 Nel senso che non vi sono persone competenti né in direzione né negli altri settori? 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Credo che sia difficile trovare persone sensibili.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (18 Settembre 2008)

Ranatan ha detto:


> Sono andata a vedere sul web.
> Moltissime persone si sono mobilitate e hanno denunciato il fatto sui propri blog.
> La carrefour ha risposto alla mamma e un giornale on line ha pubblicato la risposta in cui si scusavano (direi che erano blande come scuse).
> Pare che la mamma e i responsabili si siano incontrati e che stiano prendendo provvedimenti.
> Hanno appena aperto un grosso centro carrefour nella mia città. Non credo ci andrò mai


ma non credo sia boicottando i carrefour, che si risolvano problemi come questi. non si tratta di politica aziendale, ma di un trio di pirla che dovrebbero saper stare al mondo senza che siano i datori di lavoro a insegnarglielo


----------



## Lettrice (18 Settembre 2008)

Disabile o meno e' un comportamente del cazzo... se qualcuno dovesse rivolgersi in questo modo a me e a mia figlia sinceramente lo prenderei a pedate nel culo! Altro che lettera a Carrefour.

Non scrivono SCUSA perche' scusa e' un'ammissione di colpa... se scrivono scusa parte l'avvocato...


----------



## Lettrice (18 Settembre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> ma non credo sia boicottando i carrefour, che si risolvano problemi come questi. non si tratta di politica aziendale, ma di un trio di pirla che dovrebbero saper stare al mondo senza che siano i datori di lavoro a insegnarglielo



Concordo.


----------



## Old Asudem (18 Settembre 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Disabile o meno e' un comportamente del cazzo... se qualcuno dovesse rivolgersi in questo modo a me e a mia figlia sinceramente lo prenderei a pedate nel culo! Altro che lettera a Carrefour.


quoto. E dopo le pedate in culo gli spacco l'attrezzatura sui denti


----------



## Old Toujours (18 Settembre 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Disabile o meno e' un comportamente del cazzo... se qualcuno dovesse rivolgersi in questo modo a me e a mia figlia sinceramente *lo prenderei a pedate nel culo! Altro che lettera a Carrefour.*
> 
> Non scrivono SCUSA perche' scusa e' un'ammissione di colpa... se scrivono scusa parte l'avvocato...


perdonami ma penso che il danno causato da questa mail, vista la risonanza che ha avuto, sia ben superiore ad un calcio nel culo, ha fatto bene a fare così per me.


----------



## Old Toujours (18 Settembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> quoto. E dopo le pedate in culo gli spacco l'attrezzatura sui denti


eccone un'altra ....


----------



## Nobody (18 Settembre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Nel senso che non vi sono persone competenti né in direzione né negli altri settori?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, i management aziendali sono fin troppo "competenti"... per questo accadono queste cose...


----------



## Lettrice (18 Settembre 2008)

Toujours ha detto:


> perdonami ma penso che il danno causato da questa mail, vista la risonanza che ha avuto, sia ben superiore ad un calcio nel culo, ha fatto bene a fare così per me.


Quale danno? Tu pensi che le persone siano cosi' solidali da boicottare Carrefour? E se si per quanto?

Carrefour non e' responsabile dell'accaduto se lo fosse guarda che alla signora avrebbero almeno offerto qualcosa per pararsi il culo... invece manco un Chuppa Chups... quindi niente di fatto e neanche la soddisfazione di prenderlo a calci...


----------



## Lettrice (18 Settembre 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> No, i management aziendali sono fin troppo "competenti"... per questo accadono queste cose...


Esattamente.

Ecco perche' un cazzotto al fotografo non lo avrei negato


----------



## Old Toujours (18 Settembre 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Quale danno? Tu pensi che le persone siano cosi' solidali da boicottare Carrefour? E se si per quanto?
> 
> Carrefour non e' responsabile dell'accaduto se lo fosse gurda che alla signora avrebbero almeno offerto qualcosa... invece manco un Chuppa Chups... quindi niente di fatto e neanche la soddisfazione di prenderlo a calci...


Io non credo invece, un danno all'immagine di questa portata è ben più grave di 1000 calci nel culo, per i quali peraltro poi ti prenderesti pure una denuncia passando dalla parte del torto.

p.s. senza contare che il reale colpevole difficilmente lavorerà ancora per loro


----------



## Lettrice (18 Settembre 2008)

Toujours ha detto:


> Io non credo invece, un danno all'immagine di questa portata è ben più grave di 1000 calci nel culo, per i quali peraltro poi ti prenderesti pure una denuncia passando dalla parte del torto.


Realisticamente parlando tu credi che questo sia un danno all'immagine dell'azienda? Sei un ottimista


----------



## Old Asudem (18 Settembre 2008)

toujour, sei sicuro che se tuo figlio fosse stato trattato così saresti stato tanto razionale nella reazione??


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (18 Settembre 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> No, i management aziendali sono fin troppo "competenti"... per questo accadono queste cose...


 ?  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Mi spieghi meglio? Io di aziende e management non so niente.
Perché mai prendere come fotografo un gorilla dovrebbe essere una scelta?
Tra l'altro concordo con Letty qualunque bambino può reagire così...i miei erano timidissimi.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (18 Settembre 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Realisticamente parlando tu credi che questo sia un danno all'immagine dell'azienda? Sei un ottimista


 
Così non fosse non si sarebbero preoccupati di rispondere pubblicamente.


----------



## Lettrice (18 Settembre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> Così non fosse non si sarebbero preoccupati di rispondere pubblicamente.


Angelo, lo devono fare... ma credo che loro non stiano proprio temendo per la loro reputazione...


----------



## Old Toujours (18 Settembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> toujour, sei sicuro che se tuo figlio fosse stato trattato così saresti stato tanto razionale nella reazione??


assolutamente no, non sarei mai riuscito ad essere così freddo,

ciò non toglie che a mente lucida il comportamento della madre mi sarebbe sembrato quello più intelligente e corretto,

per Lettrice, sarò anche ottimista ciò non toglie che chiunque abbia letto questa mail quando sarà nelle vicinanze di un carrefour si ricorderà dell'accaduto, poi se ha lo shampoo in offerta e preferisce risparmiare 10 cent .... cazzi suoi se parcheggia comunque.


----------



## Minerva (18 Settembre 2008)

Sterminator ha detto:


> *Email che fanno male.*
> ------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Alla CA. Gentile Direzione Carrefour di Assago
> ...


 nove su dieci il fotografo non c'entra nulla con la carrefour , è uno pseudo professionista (attrezzatura ridicola e atteggiamento , sensibilità a parte, davvero poco professionale) che hanno usato per l'occasione.
l'incaricata ha raggiunto davvero un apice di aberrazione mentale inconcepibile.
ma sono le persone che hanno sbagliato


----------



## Old Toujours (18 Settembre 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Angelo, lo devono fare... ma credo che loro non stiano proprio temendo per la loro reputazione...


Magari non della reputazione ma di eventuali mancati incassi si, li tocchi solo sui soldi sti bastardi.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (18 Settembre 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Angelo, lo devono fare... *ma credo che loro non stiano proprio temendo per la loro reputazione*...


non ne sono così sicura. fai che anche per pochi giorni, il tempo di far calmare le acque (o il tempo che il buon direttore marketing si inventi qualche genialata di offerta o promozione o chissà che altro per attirare i clienti come orsi col miele) parte dei clienti carrefour anzichè andare al carrefour di quartucciu arriva fino a pirri e vada alla città mercato. e così tutti quelli che si servono di un carrefour... non sarebbe un danno da ridere.


----------



## Lettrice (18 Settembre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Persa il fatto e' che se Carrefour ha probabilmente un codice di comportamento, come tutte le grandi aziende, da far rispettare ad eventuali terzi, vedi il fotografo... ma se il fotografo non lo rispetta l'azienda non e' ritenuta responsabile... l'azienda ha il di dietro coperto perche' in genere fanno firmare un contratto a terzi in cui questi si assumono la responsabilita' di rispettare quel codice comportamentale... se non lo fanno cazzi loro, non di Carrefour...


----------



## Lettrice (18 Settembre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> non ne sono così sicura. fai che anche per pochi giorni, il tempo di far calmare le acque *(o il tempo che il buon direttore marketing si inventi qualche genialata di offerta o promozione o chissà che altro per attirare i clienti come orsi col miele)* parte dei clienti carrefour anzichè andare al carrefour di quartucciu arriva fino a pirri e vada alla città mercato. e così tutti quelli che si servono di un carrefour... non sarebbe un danno da ridere.


Appunto... vedi come metteranno su qualcosa per cui l'incidente verra' dimenticato... la solidarieta' e l'etica vanno a farsi friggere di fronte a un 3x2... tanto vale prendersela col vero responsabile che e' il fotografo


----------



## Minerva (18 Settembre 2008)

_A nulla valgono le imbarazzate scuse della guardia giurata,che poco prima aveva tranquillamente familiarizzato con mio figlio_


parlavo di persone appunto; per fortuna un portatore sano di buon senso c'era


----------



## Old angelodelmale (18 Settembre 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Appunto... vedi come metteranno su qualcosa per cui l'incidente verra' dimenticato... la solidarieta' e l'etica vanno a farsi friggere di fronte a un 3x2... *tanto vale prendersela col vero responsabile che e' il fotografo*


concordo


----------



## Nobody (18 Settembre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 E' maleducazione strutturale o maleducazione del singolo?
La prima è una reazione dell' ingranaggio verso un granellino che lo blocca. Ed è molto più diffusa di quanto si pensi. Te la ritroverai davanti ogni volta che tu, ignara partecipante ad un processo produttivo, avrai a che fare con un'azienda per la quale in quel momento, per qualunque motivo, costituisci un ostacolo al quel processo produttivo.

"Vestito di tutto punto con *la sua maglietta di Cars, comprata DA VOI,* oggi l’ho portato, emozionatissimo, ad Assago. Vista la posizione di Saetta, ci siamo avvicinati per fare una foto. Click, click, click, bimbo sorridente a lato della macchina. Avevate previsto un fotografo, sui sessant’anni, *sembrava un rassicurante nonno* con una digitale da 2000 euro, collegata a un pc dove un quarantacinquenne calvo digitalizzava un *volantino carinissimo con le foto dei bimbi di fronte a Saetta,* stampate all’interno della griglia di un *finto giornale d’auto. *Una copertina, insomma, che i *bimbi chiedevano a gran voce *e avrebbero poi *incorniciato in una delle costose cornici in vendita nel Vostro reparto bricolage.*"


----------



## La Lupa (18 Settembre 2008)

Vabbè... è anche maleducazione dare al proprio figlio, come momento di massima emozione, una gita con foto al Carrefour.


----------



## Old Asudem (18 Settembre 2008)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Vabbè... è anche maleducazione dare al proprio figlio, come momento di massima emozione, una gita con foto al Carrefour.


si va bhè dai...

chi si accontenta...


----------



## Lettrice (18 Settembre 2008)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Vabbè... è anche maleducazione dare al proprio figlio, come momento di massima emozione, una gita con foto al Carrefour.



Lupa a 4 anni? Mia figlia si emoziona se vede un cavolo di palloncino con Dora the Explorer...


----------



## Old giobbe (18 Settembre 2008)

Gli imbecilli sono i due fotografi.


----------



## Minerva (18 Settembre 2008)

giobbe ha detto:


> Gli imbecilli sono i due fotografi.


 è vero.
detto questo ti assicuro che fotografare un centinaio di bambini di cui metà è maleducato e capriccioso e l'altra metà anche non è un gioco da ragazzi .ma il professionista si distingue anche per sensibilità, educazione e senso del sacirficio (.....soprattutto quando si tratta di bambini)

vorrei poi segnalare le mamme dei ragazzetti che han definito scemo il bambino.


----------



## La Lupa (18 Settembre 2008)

Lo so ragazze... io non me ne intendo di pargoli...  

	
	
		
		
	


	




 ... io son per la clava e i libri sotto le braccia quando si mangia.

Infatti non li faccio.


----------



## Old Airforever (18 Settembre 2008)

Sembra una scemata ma...Striscia la Notizia risulta essere la miglior "forza sell'ordine"...ancor più che sporgere denuncia e compagnia bella.
L'importante è avere qualche valida testimonianza...altrimenti meglio non muoversi: sarebbe tempo sprecato. Basterebbe qualche non familiare che testimoniasse, o semplicemente una telecamera a circuito chiuso puntata sull'esatto punto...
Per il resto, di bestie (non intese come animali, s'intende) ce ne sono al mondo...
Air


----------



## Old Asudem (18 Settembre 2008)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Lo so ragazze... io non me ne intendo di pargoli...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


io pure  e infatti prima di accettare un lavoro del genere mi farei strappare i peli dal naso con le pinze ..ma se accetto lo faccio con impegno e gentilezza


----------



## Lettrice (18 Settembre 2008)

Guardate io c'ho figlia e prima di accettare un lavoro in mezzo ai bimbi ci penserei 100000000 volte...


----------



## Old geisha (18 Settembre 2008)

Sterminator ha detto:


> *Email che fanno male.*
> ------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Alla CA. Gentile Direzione Carrefour di Assago
> ...


 
non riesco ad esprimere a parole ciò che sento .......... sicuramente disprezzo.....
una cosa è certa io non andavo via piangendo, andavo via e poi ritornavo e con molta grazie e finezza LI PRENDEVO TUTTI A CALCI NEL CULO  a cominciare dal direttore del negozio....... non solo se mi ci incastrava gli davo foco a tutta l'attrezzatura fotografica iperteconogica dalla parte dove prendeva meglia.........
non aggiungo altro.
mi vergogno di far parte di questa società.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (18 Settembre 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Guardate io c'ho figlia e prima di accettare un lavoro in mezzo ai bimbi ci penserei 100000000 volte...


 Ma no ..è bellissimo stare con i bambini ...se non ci sono i genitori 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Il fatto è che se uno viene magari pagato a cottimo e deve fare più foto possibile e se magari viene pagato pure una miseria ...perde più facilmente la pazienza...soprattutto se si aspettava centinaia di bambini e invece ce n'é una ventina e se se ne va qualcuno perché stufo non rientra neppure nelle spese..

Vedi MM che ho capito


----------



## Nobody (19 Settembre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ma no ..è bellissimo stare con i bambini ...se non ci sono i genitori
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Non avevo dubbi su questo


----------



## Old geisha (19 Settembre 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Non avevo dubbi su questo


vedetela come vi pare...... per me non c'è nessuna logica di mercato che ti permette di comportarti così con un bambino a maggior ragione con un disabile.
credo che sia questione di educazione, sensibilità, animo e senso civico e non me ne fregherebbe niente se lui è pagato a cottimo o meno........ se non lo aggradava rinunciava a quel lavoro anche se muore di fame, punto. 
ma siccome signori ci si nasce e non ci si diventa purtroppo in giro c'è questa gente e per far capire certe cose c'è solo una medicina che è quella dei calci nel culo.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (19 Settembre 2008)

geisha ha detto:


> vedetela come vi pare...... per me non c'è nessuna logica di mercato che ti permette di comportarti così con un bambino a maggior ragione con un disabile.
> credo che sia questione di educazione, sensibilità, animo e senso civico e non me ne fregherebbe niente se lui è pagato a cottimo o meno........ se non lo aggradava rinunciava a quel lavoro anche se muore di fame, punto.
> ma siccome signori ci si nasce e non ci si diventa purtroppo in giro c'è questa gente e per far capire certe cose c'è solo una medicina che è quella dei calci nel culo.


 Quel che si diceva non giustificava un bel niente.
La responsabilità individuale resta, ma resta anche la responsabilità di una direzione che organizza le cose in modo tale che non esiste nessuna tutela del lavoro e di conseguenza le persono sonno anche loro in condizione di stress.
E' come la commessa scortese ...magari dopo otto ore in piedi anche di sabato e domenica mentre ti si gonfiano le gambe e hai a casa i figli soli e non puoi metterti in malattia perché hai un contratto a termine....ti scappa la pazienza...
Resta la responsabilità individuale.


----------



## Old geisha (19 Settembre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Quel che si diceva non giustificava un bel niente.
> La responsabilità individuale resta, ma resta anche la responsabilità di una direzione che organizza le cose in modo tale che non esiste nessuna tutela del lavoro e di conseguenza le persono sonno anche loro in condizione di stress.
> E' come la commessa scortese ...magari dopo otto ore in piedi anche di sabato e domenica mentre ti si gonfiano le gambe e hai a casa i figli soli e non puoi metterti in malattia perché hai un contratto a termine....ti scappa la pazienza...
> Resta la responsabilità individuale.


Sai una cosa Persa ...... io non scuso nemmeno la commessa! Perchè a lei scappa la pazienza ma lei sa' qualcosa di me o mi conosce? No eh allora.
Io ieri l'altro ho preso una predica da una maestra per un ritardo di 5 min e dico 5 per ritirare la bimba a scuola! Io le dovevo fare una liberatoria! Ma vaffanculo lei e la liberatoria..... ho passato la mattina al cimitero a scegliere una bara e per organizzare un funerale! A queste parole lei è sbiancata!
Io ritengo che ci sia un modo per porsi agli altri perchè vedi la commessa, che ha i piedi gonfi, i figli a casa, e si stressa a passare la merce con il bip, la comprendo ma lei che cavolo ne sa' io magari mi son fatta 10 ore di lavoro sano, non mi sento bene, ho la figlia pure io a casa, un marito cretino, e siccome sono autonoma i certificati medici li posso usare come carta igienica!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (19 Settembre 2008)

geisha ha detto:


> Sai una cosa Persa ...... io non scuso nemmeno la commessa! Perchè a lei scappa la pazienza ma lei sa' qualcosa di me o mi conosce? No eh allora.
> Io ieri l'altro ho preso una predica da una maestra per un ritardo di 5 min e dico 5 per ritirare la bimba a scuola! Io le dovevo fare una liberatoria! Ma vaffanculo lei e la liberatoria..... ho passato la mattina al cimitero a scegliere una bara e per organizzare un funerale! A queste parole lei è sbiancata!
> Io ritengo che ci sia un modo per porsi agli altri perchè vedi la commessa, che ha i piedi gonfi, i figli a casa, e si stressa a passare la merce con il bip, la comprendo ma lei che cavolo ne sa' io magari mi son fatta 10 ore di lavoro sano, non mi sento bene, ho la figlia pure io a casa, un marito cretino, e siccome sono autonoma i certificati medici li posso usare come carta igienica!


Ho scritto due volte che resta la responsabilità individuale.
Ma se non si considera la struttura in cui le persone operano tutto ricadrà sempre sull'individuo che all'interno di quella struttura è solo colui su cui ricadono le critiche, ma è messo in condizioni difficili.
Poi non so se il bambino offeso e insultato fosse stato un rom un po' sporchino ci sarebbe stata la stessa indignazione.
Questo per dire che è la struttura di lavoro e il clima culturale che porta non solo a condizionare i comportamenti individuali, ma pure le reazioni a comportamenti in sè ignobili e ingiustificabili.


----------



## Nobody (19 Settembre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Quel che si diceva non giustificava un bel niente.
> La responsabilità individuale resta, ma resta anche la responsabilità di una direzione che organizza le cose in modo tale che non esiste nessuna tutela del lavoro e di conseguenza le persono sonno anche loro in condizione di stress.
> *E' come la commessa scortese ...magari dopo otto ore in piedi anche di sabato e domenica mentre ti si gonfiano le gambe e hai a casa i figli soli e non puoi metterti in malattia perché hai un contratto a termine....ti scappa la pazienza...*
> Resta la responsabilità individuale.


... sapendo anche che alla prima mancanza, le danno il benservito ed assumono la prima moldava a costo zero. E questo è solo il principio di cosa diventerà l'Italia.
Certamente, resta la responsabilità individuale.


----------



## Old geisha (19 Settembre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ho scritto due volte che resta la responsabilità individuale.
> Ma se non si considera la struttura in cui le persone operano tutto ricadrà sempre sull'individuo che all'interno di quella struttura è solo colui su cui ricadono le critiche, ma è messo in condizioni difficili.
> Poi non so se il bambino offeso e insultato fosse stato un rom un po' sporchino ci sarebbe stata la stessa indignazione.
> Questo per dire che è la struttura di lavoro e il clima culturale che porta non solo a condizionare i comportamenti individuali, ma pure le reazioni a comportamenti in sè ignobili e ingiustificabili.


non caschiamo nella banalità per cortesia vorresti dire che un muratore che lavora tutto il giorno con un martello pneumatico ha titolarità di pigliare a schiaffi tutti quelli che incontra che non gli vanno a genio? insomma siamo esseri umani è vero ma non dei cavernicoli.
lasciamo perdere l'affermazione sul rom.............la lascio scivolare via.


----------



## Nobody (19 Settembre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ho scritto due volte che resta la responsabilità individuale.
> Ma se non si considera la struttura in cui le persone operano tutto ricadrà sempre sull'individuo che all'interno di quella struttura è solo colui su cui ricadono le critiche, ma è messo in condizioni difficili.
> Poi non so se il bambino offeso e insultato fosse stato un rom un po' sporchino ci sarebbe stata la stessa indignazione.
> Questo per dire che è la struttura di lavoro e il clima culturale che porta non solo a condizionare i comportamenti individuali, ma pure le reazioni a comportamenti in sè ignobili e ingiustificabili.


----------



## Nobody (19 Settembre 2008)

geisha ha detto:


> *non caschiamo nella banalità* per cortesia vorresti dire che un muratore che lavora tutto il giorno con un martello pneumatico ha titolarità di pigliare a schiaffi tutti quelli che incontra che non gli vanno a genio? insomma siamo esseri umani è vero ma non dei cavernicoli.
> lasciamo perdere l'affermazione sul rom.............la lascio scivolare via.


 La banalità è di chi guarda i singoli casi senza nemmeno dare un'occhiata ai fenomeni che contribuiscono a generarli.


----------



## Lettrice (19 Settembre 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> ... *sapendo anche che alla prima mancanza, le danno il benservito *ed assumono la prima moldava a costo zero. E questo è solo il principio di cosa diventerà l'Italia.
> Certamente, resta la responsabilità individuale.



Benvenuti  in Europa


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (19 Settembre 2008)

geisha ha detto:


> non caschiamo nella banalità per cortesia vorresti dire che un muratore che lavora tutto il giorno con un martello pneumatico ha titolarità di pigliare a schiaffi tutti quelli che incontra che non gli vanno a genio? insomma siamo esseri umani è vero ma non dei cavernicoli.
> lasciamo perdere l'affermazione sul rom.............la lascio scivolare via.


Non mi riferisco certo a te ...ma ho visto comportamenti nei confronti dei rom che non rivelavano nessuna sensibilità nei confronti di essi e non mi sembra che gli incendi degli accampamenti abbiano sollevato indignazione.


----------



## Nobody (19 Settembre 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Benvenuti in Europa


 Infatti dove si può votare (in Italia no, ovviamente), la costituzione europea viene rigettata dagli europei. Vogliono farci assomigliare sempre più a quello schifo a stelle e strisce.


----------



## ranatan (19 Settembre 2008)

Toujours ha detto:


> assolutamente no, non sarei mai riuscito ad essere così freddo,
> 
> ciò non toglie che a mente lucida il comportamento della madre mi sarebbe sembrato quello più intelligente e corretto,
> 
> per Lettrice, sarò anche ottimista ciò non toglie che chiunque abbia letto questa mail quando sarà nelle vicinanze di un carrefour si ricorderà dell'accaduto, poi se ha lo shampoo in offerta e preferisce risparmiare 10 cent .... cazzi suoi se parcheggia comunque.


Anche me, anzi l'ammiro molto.
Ha sollevato un casino che non avrebbe potuto creare dando solamente due perdate nel sedere al personale.
Anzi, si sarebbe pure beccata una bella denuncia per percosse.
Nel mio piccolo ieri ho raccontato l'episodio a tutti i miei colleghi e conoscenti.
Probabilmente un tempo non sarei mai riuscita a controllarmi e avrei fatto un macello con diversi feriti.
Ma con accanto un bambino così piccolo alzare la voce e sfasciare tutto, con urla e grida avrebbe solo avuto l'effetto di terrorizzare e traumatizzare ulteriormente il piccolo.


----------



## Old Asudem (19 Settembre 2008)

personalmente mi sarei indignata ancora di più se fosse stato un bimbo rom perchè sarebbe stata ancora più evidente la discriminazione e l'intolleranza.


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (19 Settembre 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Benvenuti in Europa


 a proposito di lavoro: l'altro giorno scrivevi che avevi avuto un'importante vittoria lavorativa....complimenti


----------



## Nobody (19 Settembre 2008)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> a proposito di lavoro: l'altro giorno scrivevi che avevi avuto un'importante vittoria lavorativa....complimenti


 Ha affogato il boss nel lavandino del cesso!


----------



## Lettrice (19 Settembre 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Ha affogato il boss nel lavandino del cesso!



Sei pazzo... il mio boss e' figo


----------



## Nobody (19 Settembre 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Sei pazzo... il mio boss e' figo


 Non costruirti l'alibi.


----------



## Lettrice (19 Settembre 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Non costruirti l'alibi.


Quale alibi? Prima di ucciderlo almeno ci voglio fare un giretto 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Ehhh maledetti indiani


----------



## Miciolidia (19 Settembre 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Quale alibi? Prima di ucciderlo almeno ci voglio fare un giretto
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

invece di pensare a MM..pensa agli indiani questa 

	
	
		
		
	


	





poi uno dice che è affidabile....




Sulla vicenda carrefour...l'indignazione è tale che dico solo che non so cosa avrei fatto a quel fotografo...mi è rimasta in gola la rabbia che mi è venuta leggendo sta storia...stiamo diventando davvero uno schifo....


----------



## Nobody (19 Settembre 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> invece di pensare a MM..pensa agli indiani questa
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 ma neanche un po'...


----------



## Miciolidia (19 Settembre 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> ma neanche un po'...


non c'è piu' la serietà di una volta...


----------



## Nobody (19 Settembre 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> non c'è piu' la serietà di una volta...


 Puoi dirlo forte, micia... dovrò ammanettarla al palo!


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (19 Settembre 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Puoi dirlo forte, micia... dovrò ammanettarla al palo!


 guarda che le piace..


----------

